# The girl who can ride an appaloosa!



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

So here is winter and i have not been riding sence last august! Toby was doing well then. he needs surgey on his neck. i will start riding english with him once i get the saddle. so winter better go fast so i can ride again!


----------

